# What is this??



## 18902 (Oct 10, 2005)

I have been having some strange things happen lately and hopefully someone here can help. I have had this a couple of weeks now, it just came back from before. I have this feeling in my lower chest that seems to rise to my throat. I can feel a "lump" when I swallow. It comes and goes away. In the morning when I wake up, I feel great. I have had my cardio system checked previously and everything was fine. I notice my rib cage is sore on both sides and underneath my breastbone. If I eat a big meal, I feel awful. I do have gas both ends. I notice this more when I am sitting rather than standing or even laying down. It does not bother me when I excercise at all. It seems to move sometimes from the left to right side of my chest.Is this gerd and what can help??


----------



## Kathleen M. (Nov 16, 1999)

Is there any heartburn/burning sensation with this? Usually GERD is back up of acid from stomach into the esophagus, and it doesn't sound quite like it matches you.A couple of things to look at that might match some of the symptoms more (and in any case run this past the doctor)Globus sensation, a feeling of having a lump in the throathttp://www.merck.com/mrkshared/mmanual/sec...apter21/21e.jspCostochondritis, could be the rib pain (I have had this, and it felt kinda like you describe)http://www.emedicinehealth.com/articles/5058-1.aspK.


----------



## 18902 (Oct 10, 2005)

I sometimes get the acid in the back of my throat (kinda like throwing up a bit) and also feel much better when I burp.


----------



## 18902 (Oct 10, 2005)

CostochondritisThis sounds like exactly what I have. (probably with a little gas mixed in). As i said, I can run on my treadmill or pedal my bike and feel fine. If I push my ribs, I can really feel it. Got worse after havign a cold for a couple days and almost coughing my head off.


----------



## 16538 (Nov 20, 2005)

Sounds like Costochondritis/gastritis.I have had these attacks before, feels like somebody is punching your sides, sore chest, upset stomach after eating to much or sometimes just a sour stomach. We develope excess gas which can make us sick at times. Exercising most definitely helps, I agree. Costo and Gastritis don't have anything to do with each other, but everytime I get Gastritis, I get Costo along with it.


----------

